# What water conditioner do you use?



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I love using the aqueon betta bowl plus one


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Aqueon is just one of those products that you can't find any info on. It carries a ROLF C. HAGEN MSDS that tell you nothing but that's beside the point. I use Seachem Prime with the Bettas and ClorAm-X with the Goldfish.

R


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh ok i don't think aqueon is bad it protects slime coat and removes bad chemicals also it's good for bowls which I have but I heard of prime and it's good


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Question guys is prime good for fish bowls?


----------



## Racoon293 (Dec 28, 2012)

I like prime mainly because it's easy to dose. 2 drops per gal. 
I got the smallest bottle I could find, I'll spill more than I'll ever use. 

Does anyone know the shelf life of prime once it's open?
My bottle has a 5-digit number on it 62720. 
Not sure if it's a lot number or it's good till June of 2020?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I might get API stress coat one I think it's the best


----------



## EmberV (Jan 8, 2014)

I just used Betta safe by Tetra, but Seachem Prime is supposed to be good. It detoxifies ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate for a short period so it's a good option if you're doing a fish in cycle.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think I am sticking to what I got betta bowl plus I love it and does what I need


----------



## onehotsummernight (Oct 16, 2013)

seachem prime is the best in my opinion


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I use seachem prime. It's what most breeders and serious hobbyists use and trust with pricy stock, plus it temporally detoxifies ammonia which can be a huge bonus.

All water conditioners that say they neutralize chlorine and make tap water safe do, so none of them are really bad and all are fine to use, there's nothing wrong with them, I just don't like the slime coat additives and stuff. Plus with prime you get the high concentration and detoxified ammonia.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

seems to me like prime is popular but is it good for bowls?


----------



## onehotsummernight (Oct 16, 2013)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> seems to me like prime is popular but is it good for bowls?


No reason for it not to be.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

I use API Stress Coat. It has worked well for Rusty's tank.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

ah ok then I shall look in to it then!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Prime, always have used it. It's great stuff


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

So I am gonna have prime and betta bowl plus then lol for my babys i am also getting aquarium salt


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

I've used Tetra AquaSafe Plus, which appears to do the same things as Prime. When I run out, perhaps I'll give Prime a go, but since everything is working out well so far, I haven't felt any real need to switch.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You only need one water conditioner. Seachem Prime (what I use) does everything and there is a reason a lot of experienced hobbyists with valuable fish use it. 

Also you don't need aquarium salt. Excluding a certain species of wild betta, bettas are exclusively a freshwater fish. Most people only use aquarium salt if there is a health issue, and even then it's actual effects seem to be more anecdotal than scientific.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know I need one but I like switching both also that's why I wanted aquarium salt cause I case they get sick


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Prime.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Prime and sometimes stress coat when my bettas seem stressed. ^^


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

I use API Stress Coat.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Prime, API, Amquel, Ammolock, Aqueon all detoxify ammonia. Tetra does not.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> Prime, API, Amquel, Ammolock, Aqueon all detoxify ammonia. Tetra does not.


Which Tetra does not? They make several.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

On the Tetra website, I only see listed Aquasafe and Aquasafe Plus, neither of which claim to detoxify or treat ammonia in any way. Nor have I seen any ammonia-handling reference on other sites. In fact, Tetra offers a separate product called Ammoniasafe (also available in tablets).


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

I use prime, and sometimes add a little stress coat if I've done a lot of changes to the tank.


----------



## Kali (Jan 4, 2014)

I use Stresscoat but after all the reading I've done on here I wish I had gotten Prime. The girl at the lfs said the only difference between the 2 was that Prime was more concentrated and harder to dose. But the Stresscoat doesn't take care of ammonia like Prime does, so she's wrong there.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

API Stresscoat detoxifies ammonia, probably using the same chemical as Prime and their own ammonia detoxifier, Ammo Lock. (They don't list ingredients on their MSDS.) 

I think Aloe Vera is great for topical treatment of wounds on mammals. Although API and many keepers claim it works on fish. But unless you're treating for something, Prime or Ammo Lock would be preferred by keepers who want to keep their chemicals down.


----------



## G26okie (Jan 16, 2014)

I've been using Amquel+ which does chlorine,chloramine, nitrates,nitrites, ammonia, and toxic organics.

Going to probably switch to prime when I run out.


----------

